# Almera 2.2di problem



## Ayreon (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi,
I have a problem with my Almera. It is a 2.2 diesel engine and it is not as powerfull as it was new. when it was new, i could go 100 km/t in 4 gear op a steep hill here, but now i can only go 55 km/t in 2 gear op the same hill. The diesel and the air filter is new, that didnt change anything. I have heard that many nissan owners have the same problem. 
It is a Nissan Almera 2.2di, 110 hp(now probely around 60 hp) year 2000.

I have asked the car dealer, and he couldn't help me, so i'll hope you would helpe, or give me some clue what the problem could be.

- Janus


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

What's an Almera? And where do you get them?


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 22, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> What's an Almera? And where do you get them?


Hi,
Almera is it called in Europe, and Pulsar in Australia. I don't know what it is called in U.S. maybe Pulsar also


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Ayreon said:


> Hi,
> Almera is it called in Europe, and Pulsar in Australia. I don't know what it is called in U.S. maybe Pulsar also


Any pictures? We haven't had any Pulsar action in Canada since the late 80s, early 90s and never with diesel.


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is a picture of an Almera. 

http://www.autogazeta.com/c/1/b/ni00al31.jpg


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

That looks nothing like the Pulsar models once available here. Looks kinda like a Subaru Impreza. Is it 4wd?


----------

